# Stance angle poll!



## Varsis (Jan 11, 2011)

I ride whats comfy. If you stand straight on your board at the angle, look where your feet are and set the bindings as needed. I think mine is around 20 toward the nose, and 15 toward the tail for the back foot. Riding straight is just uncomforatable!


----------



## Gskellig (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't do much park, and I ride what's comfortable too, which happens to be around +21/-12 (I've been having some stance issues with new gear actually) but duck stance has always been most comfortable. It feels better carving as well, even though I do mostly powder/alpine boarding.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

x/-x ftw!!


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

15/-15!


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

+15/-15 on all of my boards. Stance width is all that differs.

23 1/2" on my park board
21" on my pow board and my crappy conditions board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

anywhere between +/- 15 and +/-9 stance somewhere between 23-24"


----------



## iTz Nicholas72 (Dec 22, 2010)

Shop started me off with -6,12 but tonight I tried -15,15 anand it is so much better.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

iTz Nicholas72 said:


> Shop started me off with -6,12 but tonight I tried -15,15 anand it is so much better.


Were they fucking with you? Why would they set you up pigeon-toed?  Never heard of anyone rocking a stance like that before...

*Edit* - disregard... it seems you meant 6/-12 and 15/-15; my bad. Unless you really do ride pigeon-toed. Do you???


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

david_z said:


> *Edit* - disregard... it seems you meant 6/-12 and 15/-15; my bad. Unless you really do ride pigeon-toed. Do you???


If so, get a friend to takes videos. I gotta see that.


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been riding +18 / -12 lately. May tweak it a bit next time out. Starting with +15 / -9. Used to ride a forward stance, but duck seems more natural and comfortable.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

david_z said:


> Were they fucking with you? Why would they set you up pigeon-toed?  Never heard of anyone rocking a stance like that before...
> 
> *Edit* - disregard... it seems you meant 6/-12 and 15/-15; my bad. Unless you really do ride pigeon-toed. Do you???


If the first number is negative, that means they are goofy. So me being a regular rider, my stance angles are 18/-12. For a goofy rider with the same stance, it would read -18/12.

So shifting your bindings counter-clockwise is positive angles. Shifting clockwise is negative angles.


----------



## sidey (Jan 13, 2011)

Leo said:


> If the first number is negative, that means they are goofy. So me being a regular rider, my stance angles are 18/-12. For a goofy rider with the same stance, it would read -18/12.
> 
> So shifting your bindings counter-clockwise is positive angles. Shifting clockwise is negative angles.


Really? I'd take the first number to be leading foot, + toward the nose, - to the tail. -18/12 would be seriously uncomfortable!!


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Today I rode +18 and 0 , seemed to work ok for practicing switch too.
What does this fall under in the poll?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sidey said:


> Really? I'd take the first number to be leading foot, + toward the nose, - to the tail. -18/12 would be seriously uncomfortable!!


I also always read it as first # = leading foot, second # is the back foot


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sidey said:


> Really? I'd take the first number to be leading foot, + toward the nose, - to the tail. -18/12 would be seriously uncomfortable!!


Think about it mathematical terms. Say you have a 90 degree angle. You open it up to the left another 90 degrees and it becomes 180. If you close it to the right -90 degrees, you're back to where you started.

It has nothing to do turning it towards the tip and tail.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

david_z said:


> I also always read it as first # = leading foot, second # is the back foot


That is correct. So if you see a negative number first, that means the person is goofy (so long as they understand the angle rule I explained ).

Snowboarding mathematical way to think of it:

When a regular footed rider spins a front 3, they are spinning a positive 360 degrees.

When a regular footed rider spins backside 3, they are spinning a negative 360 degrees.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I ride goofy foot.

+17 / -16. On both of my boards. 

I have tried multiple boards with a true duck foot and it just doesn't feel as comfy as this.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, just did a search about this subject. Turns out most places say it's positive angle if it is towards tip and negative towards tail.

I always thought of it as in mathematical angles. Clockwise is subtracting degrees, counter is adding degrees.

I've seen a lot of people use the negative angle in front to denote goofy though. They must be viewing it the same way I am


----------



## sidey (Jan 13, 2011)

Leo said:


> Think about it mathematical terms. Say you have a 90 degree angle. You open it up to the left another 90 degrees and it becomes 180. If you close it to the right -90 degrees, you're back to where you started.


But I and many others are taking 0 to be perpendicular to the board with the nose at +90 and the tail at -90. Still makes mathematical sense whichever way you stand!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sidey said:


> But I and many others are taking 0 to be perpendicular to the board with the nose at +90 and the tail at -90. Still makes mathematical sense whichever way you stand!


Snowboarding-wise, I am wrong. Mathematically, I am correct. You reduce an angle by closing it clockwise. That is negative. For goofy riders, they are turning their lead foot clockwise so that in my mind read negative.

If you want flashbacks of math class:

Solve Online Negative Angle | Tutorvista.com

LoL. I'm shocked that I even remember this. My math is horrible. Not all Asians are good at it! :laugh:


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've always thought if you are standing on your board and strapped in, the left foot should be negative angle and right foot should be positive angle if you imagine your body is the center.

yep, confirmed, i'm asian and my math is very bad. i had to use a calculator to divide 4.4 by 2 at work today...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> My math is horrible. Not all Asians are good at it! :laugh:


You have dishonored your race.:cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dasob85 said:


> I've always thought mathematically, if you are standing on your board and strapped in, the left foot should be negative angle and right foot should be positive angle if you imagine your body is the center.


This is what's confusing about how angles work. On a number scale, the left side of the 0 is negative. Not with angles. It's not truly left, rather a counter-clockwise rotation that denotes a positive change in angles. In a two dimensional plane, that equates to opening the angle to the left.

Talk about getting nerdy. This is what happens when I can't shred :'(


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

@Snowolf: Yea, that's the only thing I am finding when I research this little slightly off-topic discussion.

It's just that it's how I have always looked at it. I am certainly not the only one that thought this way though. In other angle threads, I have seem a few goofy people list a negative number first then a positive.

I think my way of thinking is easier haha. You automatically know if someone is goofy that way haha.

Just for shits n giggles, from now on I am calling backside 3's, negative 3's.

"Dude, did you see that kid totally stick that negative 3?"


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

15 in the front, -9 in the back.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

12 & -9 with 23" in between


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

4.24264069 squared/the square root of negative 225 = - 0.282843127 i

(18/-15)


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

24/-9. I used to ride 30/15 but my blindspot riding switch was too huge.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I voted "forward ducked", but I actually ride a -3/18 on my everyday board and a 0/18 on my powder board...both of which could be concieved as a relatively forward stance


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 9, 2011)

6/-6

It's not much, but the trick I learned was to sit on a table or high chair with your feet hanging down and that is your natural angle. I wouldn't want to go more than 9/-9 because I've had knee problems and I'm mostly a carver


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

+12, -9. nothing too crazy. 

glad to see another 'wire' fan on the boards. best show ever produced!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

-45/-45 ohhh yeaaah


----------



## Tigersnooze (Mar 6, 2011)

+21/-18

I've seen people say they don't want to go too ducked because of knee problems...maybe I should consider some smaller angles since I've had 3 ACL surgeries, but I haven't had any real problems with these angles yet.

I think my stance is about 24", and I'm about 5'7".


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

15/-12 for me. I just find it really uncomfortable to have them the same. Stance width is around 24" I believe. To add to that I'm 5'10. Maybe people should include their heights?

X/-Y is a man's stance. Just think of our chromosomes


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

After trying several different angles and stance widths I settled at +21, -12 with a 24" stance. I have both my v-rocker and classic cambered DH set up this way. And I'm 6-1, 185.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I rode +18/+6 for years and switched this year to +15/-15 (gradually) when i transitioned from a freeride board to an all-mountain board i could ride switch. Comfy enough with my my 22" stance.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

one ducked, one forward


----------



## Shwank (Feb 15, 2011)

+21/-18 - feels most natural for me. I set up my bindings by jumping in the air and seeing how my feet land. Simple as that.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

+12 / -3 Regular. Still playing around with it to see what suits my needs best.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i ride at +15, 0 regular but after seeing so many people with different combinations, im confused as to what the best setup would be for someone looking to do alot of freeride and a little freestyle.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I started with +15 / -9, but now +15 / -15 for easier riding switch. 21.5" width. I'm 6'1" and 235 lbs.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

im 5'8 170... i feel like id be so weirded out by a negative angled backfoot..


----------



## Tigersnooze (Mar 6, 2011)

East§ide said:


> im 5'8 170... i feel like id be so weirded out by a negative angled backfoot..


I guess that depends on your riding style, ya? I can't see riding switch with two positive angles being very comfortable either :laugh:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

touche. i just recently picked up a board again after a seriously long hiatus and so i havent really figured out what stance feels good for me. i think im going to change it to maybe a +12, - 10 or something..im just worried how itll affect my regular freeriding


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 130
Stance: 15,-15 centered
StanceWidth: 23


----------



## Tigersnooze (Mar 6, 2011)

East§ide said:


> touche. i just recently picked up a board again after a seriously long hiatus and so i havent really figured out what stance feels good for me. i think im going to change it to maybe a +12, - 10 or something..im just worried how itll affect my regular freeriding


Hey I was just saying to each his/her own. I know a bunch of people who basically only freeride and they say the same thing about the negative rear angles.


----------



## Madyui (Feb 26, 2011)

Was at +15/-15,
then +9/-6,
now +12/-9, regular, centered.
That's a different setup for each of the 3 times I've gone out after buying my board. +12/-9 feels pretty good, so I'll probably keep it at that until next season.
Not sure what my width is, but I'm in the centre reference holes on a '11 163W K2 Anagram. Yeah she was cheap but we're getting to know each other now


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

At 12/-12 now, probly gunna drop to 9/-9 becuase i feel like i dont have enough leverage to carve toeside. But it could also be that i just widened my stance to 24 so ima see how it plays out.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

ive been experimenting. Right now im at 18/-18 with a 25" stance and it honestly seems really comfortable. I was at 15/-15 with a 22" stance and i felt too off balance


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> ive been experimenting. Right now im at 18/-18 with a 25" stance and it honestly seems really comfortable. I was at 15/-15 with a 22" stance and i felt too off balance


How tall and wat shoe size are u?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

For Free Riding I use +18/+9 (forward) but when I am playing around I use +15/-12


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 9, 2011)

ryannorthcott said:


> +12, -9. nothing too crazy.
> 
> glad to see another 'wire' fan on the boards. best show ever produced!


Oh indeed!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> How tall and wat shoe size are u?


6'0" with a 9.5 boot


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

probably picking upa true twin 155 r/c tonight.. im gonna try a different binding setup on this one and bring both boards to the mountain saturday. im gonna go centered and like 9/-9 to see how it feels.. my other board (primo 156) is slightly set back and +15/0.. im 5'8 170 9.5 boot, and have like a 22" stance from center of binding to center of binding


----------

